# länge für barschrute



## allroundfischi (1. November 2014)

Guten abend kollegen des angelns 
Ich wollte mir demnächst eine Rute für barsche zulegen und wollte mal fragen welche länge und welches abwurfgewicht  ihr empfehlen würdet 
Ich würde hauptsächlich mit kleinen spinner wobblern und gummifischen mit höchstens 8 cm länge angeln 
gelegentlich würde ich auch mal texas carolina oder dropshot rig ausführen 
Also bei der länge müsste ich mich aber nur zwischen 1.80 oder 2.10 entscheiden denn ich möchte soviel Gefühl wie möglich haben aber auch noch weit rauskommen
Freue mich auf antworten


----------



## shafty262 (1. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*

Die Länge der Rute hängt immer stark vomn Gewässer ab. Musste weit raus dann kommst mit ner 2 mtr. Rute nicht weit. Haste ne Steinpackung vor den Füßen dann treibt einen ne kurze Rute manchmal in den Wahnsinn. Wenn das beides nicht zutrifft dann sind 2.10 ok. Kürzer wuerde ich nur vom Boot angeln. Wg sollte dann wohl zwischen 5-30 Gramm sein. Für Barsch ausreichend.


----------



## Cormoraner (1. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*

2,10, kürzer nur vom Boot. Das ist meine Erfahrung. 

Selbst auf dem Boot nutze ich 2,40m Ruten.


----------



## allroundfischi (1. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



			
				shafty262;4Vorteile e Länge der Rute hängt immer stark vomn Gewässer ab. Musste weit raus dann kommst mit ner 2 mtr. Rute nicht weit. Haste ne Steinpackung vor den Füßen dann treibt einen ne kurze Rute manchmal in den Wahnsinn. Wenn das beides nicht zutrifft dann sind 2.10 ok. Kürzer wuerde ich nur vom Boot angeln. Wg sollte dann wohl zwischen 5-30 Gramm sein. Für Barsch ausreichend.[/QUOTE schrieb:
			
		

> Ne weit raus muss ich eigentlich nicht
> Aber was meinst du mit Steinpackung?
> Und was wären die vorteiele einer kurzen rute?


----------



## Cormoraner (1. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*

Vorteil sehe ich nur beim Twitchen oder Jerken, sofern das Handteil kurz ist um möglichst viel "Spiel" beim Bewegen der Rute nach unten oder zur Seite hat. Zum Vertikalangeln sind kürzere Ruten natürlich auch gut geeignet. 

Ansonsten habe ich durch den längeren Hebel einfach eine kraftschonendere Angelei, mehr Reserven im Drill und bessere Wurfweiten.


----------



## shafty262 (1. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*

Ich fische nur kurze Ruten wenn ich im Dschungel angel. Also an richtig dicht bewachsenen Ufern und kleinen Poldern bei uns hier oben im Fehngebiet. Vorteil ist die Bewegungsfreiheit/Handlichkeit und nicht vorhandene Kopflastigkeit. Ich finde sonst gibt es keine nennenswerten Vorteile


----------



## thanatos (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*

Klar ist das machbar,wähle aber das Wurfgewicht aber nicht über 30 g
 eher weniger sonst wird das mit der Weite nicht so ganz optimal bei kleinen
 Spinnern,die Längen haben alle ihren Vorteil aber eben auch einen gleichwertigen Nachteil.


----------



## Cormoraner (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Ich fische nur kurze Ruten wenn ich im Dschungel angel. Also an richtig dicht bewachsenen Ufern und kleinen Poldern bei uns hier oben im Fehngebiet. Vorteil ist die Bewegungsfreiheit/Handlichkeit und nicht vorhandene Kopflastigkeit. Ich finde sonst gibt es keine nennenswerten Vorteile



Guter Einwand, das ist beispielsweise mein einziger Grund wieso kurze Ruten zum Einsatz kommen könnten. Deswegen sind meine Feederruten nicht mindestens 4m lang sondern 3m und meine Karpfenruten nicht mind 3,60m sondern ebenfalls 3,00m,.


----------



## Hann. Münden (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*

100 Angler 100 Meinungen

2,70m 1-11g Wg hat meine. Weite Würfe, kraftschonend.
Unter 2,70m würde ich nur im krumpeligen Gelände(Bäume) gehen . Und selbst da bietet sich durchaus oft die Möglichkeit, z.B. durch Seitwurf oder treibenden Köder, die 2,70m Rute oder vergleichbare zu verwenden.
Nur als permanenter Bachangler(überhängende Bäume) würde ich  auf jeden Fall eine kürzere Rute (ca 1,80m) kaufen.


----------



## allroundfischi (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*

Ok danke für die antworten
Und welches wurfgewicht würdet ihr mir empfehlen?
Am Besten so leicht wie möglich
Danke schon mal im vorraus


----------



## Segeberger (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*

Eine 2,10m Rute mit 30-60g Wurfgewicht und eine geflochtene Schnur auf der Spule mit geringem Durchmesser z.B. 0,2mm würde ich dir empfehlen.Ich angel selber mit so einer Rute an der Trave und Elbe und komme damit weit genug raus. Wichtig ist, dass du kein zu hohen Schnurdurchmesser nimmst, da du sonst nicht so weit auswerfen kannst. So waren zumindest meine Erfahrungen, wenn ich mit einer 0,35mm monofilen Angelschnur geangelt habe konnte ich damit noch lange nicht soweit auswerfen als wenn ich meine 0,2mm geflochtene genommen habe.


----------



## shafty262 (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*

Ich würde nicht ueber 30 gr. Wg gehen. Erstens der Spassfaktor leidet extrem und zweitens lädt sich die Rute bei kleineren Gewichten nicht richtig auf und somit kommst du wieder nicht auf Reichweite.


----------



## allroundfischi (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



Segeberger schrieb:


> Eine 2,10m Rute mit 30-60g Wurfgewicht und eine geflochtene Schnur auf der Spule mit geringem Durchmesser z.B. 0,2mm würde ich dir empfehlen.Ich angel selber mit so einer Rute an der Trave und Elbe und komme damit weit genug raus. Wichtig ist, dass du kein zu hohen Schnurdurchmesser nimmst, da du sonst nicht so weit auswerfen kannst. So waren zumindest meine Erfahrungen, wenn ich mit einer 0,35mm monofilen Angelschnur geangelt habe konnte ich damit noch lange nicht soweit auswerfen als wenn ich meine 0,2mm geflochtene genommen habe.



Ja ok aber warum 30-60g?|bigeyes 
Ich Angele ja nur mit gewichten um die 10 g


----------



## feederbrassen (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> 100 Angler 100 Meinungen
> 
> 2,70m 1-11g Wg hat meine. Weite Würfe, kraftschonend.



Solche Daten hat mein Stock auch.|supergri
Wird auch problemlos mit Zandern und kleineren Hechten fertig.
Wozu also mehr WFG.
Ausser man fischt im Fluss und muss schwer fischen.


----------



## allroundfischi (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*

Oder würde auch eine Rute mit 5-15 Gramm wurfgewicht reichen ?


----------



## feederbrassen (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Oder würde auch eine Rute mit 5-15 Gramm wurfgewicht reichen ?



Reicht für Barsche völlig.


----------



## allroundfischi (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Solche Daten hat mein Stock auch.|supergri
> Wird auch problemlos mit Zandern und kleineren Hechten fertig.
> Wozu also mehr WFG.
> Ausser man fischt im Fluss und muss schwer fischen.



Naja aber wenn es eine kürzere Rute ist müsste die dann nicht mehr wurfgewicht haben oder irre ich mich da?


----------



## shafty262 (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*

Ne warum sollte die mehr Wurfgewicht haben. Sie wird ja klein gebaut und nicht bei ner langen Rute nen Stück abgeschnitten. Selbst das würde das Wg nicht erhõhen sondern nur die Aktion.


----------



## Allrounder27 (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Oder würde auch eine Rute mit 5-15 Gramm wurfgewicht reichen ?



Reicht, schau dir die Rute aber an. Etwas Rückgrat muss sie beim Spinnern haben, sonst ist die Rute schon beim einholen krumm.


----------



## Hann. Münden (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Oder würde auch eine Rute mit 5-15 Gramm wurfgewicht reichen ?


15 g WG max. und gut is für eine Barschrute #6
Gib uns vor dem Kauf die gewählte Rute hier bekannt, dann kann man noch über Aktion etc diskutieren.



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Solche Daten hat mein Stock auch.|supergri
> Wird auch problemlos mit Zandern und kleineren Hechten fertig.
> Wozu also mehr WFG.
> Ausser man fischt im Fluss und muss schwer fischen.



Ja, reicht auch noch für mittlere Hechte.

Hatte erst vor ein paar Tagen einen mittleren Hecht prima landen können, der in die Hauptströmung gezogen war.
Leider gibt es die Catana CX 270 UL 1-11g nicht mehr, auch Abverkäufe sehe ich keine mehr. Wollte nämlich noch eine ordern.


----------



## allroundfischi (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



shafty262 schrieb:


> Ne warum sollte die mehr Wurfgewicht haben. Sie wird ja klein gebaut und nicht bei ner langen Rute nen Stück abgeschnitten. Selbst das würde das Wg nicht erhõhen sondern nur die Aktion.



Nein ich meinte dass die 2.10 mehr wurfgwewicht haben müsste um mit der 2.70 mitzuhalten
Ich meine wenn mann zwei Ruten des gleichen wurfgewichts aber unterschiedlicher länge vergleicht
Dann würde die längere etwas mehr aushalten als die kürzere oder etwa nicht?


----------



## feederbrassen (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Nein ich meinte dass die 2.10 mehr wurfgwewicht haben müsste um mit der 2.70 mitzuhalten
> Ich meine wenn mann zwei Ruten des gleichen wurfgewichts aber unterschiedlicher länge vergleicht
> Dann würde die längere etwas mehr aushalten als die kürzere oder etwa nicht?



Nein.


----------



## allroundfischi (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Nein.



Na gut das freut mich schon mal|supergri
 aber dann hätten längere ruten ja nur den vorteil das man weiter werfen kann und  den Fisch besser kontrollieren könnte wobei man mit kürzeren Ruten mehr köderkontrolle und mehr spüren würde oder??;+


----------



## feederbrassen (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Na gut das freut mich schon mal|supergri
> aber dann hätten längere ruten ja nur den vorteil das man weiter werfen kann und  den Fisch besser kontrollieren könnte wobei man mit kürzeren Ruten mehr köderkontrolle und mehr spüren würde oder??;+



im Prinzip ja.Persönliche Vorlieben spielen da auch eine Rolle
Mein Stock liefert mir aber eine perfekte Rückmeldung .
Ich fühle wann der Köder ,Blei, unten ist usw.
Nur für Spinner und Wobbler finde ich meine kurze 2,10 besser aber das hat was mit der Aktion der Rute zu tun.


----------



## allroundfischi (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> im Prinzip ja.Persönliche Vorlieben spielen da auch eine Rolle
> Mein Stock liefert mir aber eine perfekte Rückmeldung .
> Ich fühle wann der Köder ,Blei, unten ist usw.
> Nur für Spinner und Wobbler finde ich meine kurze 2,10 besser aber das hat was mit der Aktion der Rute zu tun.



Vielen dank 
Genau sowas wollte ich hören:m
Also ich persönlich mag kurze Ruten einfach mehr


----------



## feederbrassen (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*

Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht,keine Rute kann alles gleich gut.
Es gibt ja nicht umsonst z.b.extra Dropshotruten die eine weichere Spitze haben.
Wobbeln kann man damit auch aber das ist nicht wirklich gut.

Da musst du dann danach endscheiden welche Methode du vorrangig nutzen möchtest und endscheiden.


----------



## allroundfischi (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



Hann. Münden schrieb:


> 15 g WG max. und gut is für eine Barschrute #6
> Gib uns vor dem Kauf die gewählte Rute hier bekannt, dann kann man noch über Aktion etc diskutieren.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## allroundfischi (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Die Eierlegende Wollmilchsau gibt es nicht,keine Rute kann alles gleich gut.
> Es gibt ja nicht umsonst z.b.extra Dropshotruten die eine weichere Spitze haben.
> Wobbeln kann man damit auch aber das ist nicht wirklich gut.
> 
> Da musst du dann danach endscheiden welche Methode du vorrangig nutzen möchtest und endscheiden.



Naja eigentlich nur leichtes spinnern mit spinner gummifisch wobbler blinker twister und c.o


----------



## feederbrassen (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



allroundfischi schrieb:


> Naja eigentlich nur leichtes spinnern mit spinner gummifisch wobbler blinker twister und c.o



Genau das meine ich mit eierlegende Wollmilchsau.|supergri
Eine Rute für Gummis hat eine andere Aktion als eine für das fischen mit Spinnern und Wobblern. www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/product/angeln/angelruten-2/spinnruten/abu-garcia-vendetta-spin-rute/detail.jsf?reset=0

Wird hier viel gelobt .Vielleicht mal die Suchfunktion danach nutzen.
Gibt reichlich lesestoff über den Stock.


----------



## allroundfischi (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*



feederbrassen schrieb:


> Genau das meine ich mit eierlegende Wollmilchsau.|supergri
> Eine Rute für Gummis hat eine andere Aktion als eine für das fischen mit Spinnern und Wobblern. www.angelsport.de/__WebShop__/product/angeln/angelruten-2/spinnruten/abu-garcia-vendetta-spin-rute/detail.jsf?reset=0
> 
> Wird hier viel gelobt .Vielleicht mal die Suchfunktion danach nutzen.
> Gibt reichlich lesestoff über den Stock.



Hmmm nicht schlecht müsste ich aber noch weiter gucken
Ich erstellen lieber ein neues thema weil mir das langsam zu unübersichtlich wird#c


----------



## Cormoraner (2. November 2014)

*AW: länge für barschrute*

30€ für ne vernünftige Spinnangel reicht nicht. Um 50€, dann wäre beispielsweise die Vendetta erste Wahl (fische ich auch). Für bissel mehr gibt es schon die Mitchell Mag Lite Pro, die auch ne wirklich geile Rute ist und wirklich Gummitauglich.


----------

